# The Vizsla 'Drape'



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Since there has been little action on the forum the last few days thought I too would add a post just to make you all smile.

It often seems that when I peruse the web for photos of or videos of
V's I see so many shots of V's DRAPED around their humans.... it must
be something in their genes! 

Anyway as you can see Ziva too has that 'gene' She loves to drape herself over her humans... This is my husband.... he sits on this stool in the living room to put on his socks and sneakers and Ziva always has to come running to drape herself over him - evidently to make sure he is doing it
correctly


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

That is precious. I think Hobie is a "draper" too. ;D


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

So happy I found this post!! Wally has been doing this since he was a baby, and never heard anyone else mention this! He mostly does it when he is ready to play, and REALLY loves it when I stand up and give him a piggyback ride all over the house! Glad to finally put a name to the behavior!! Thanks!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my scarf


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika is not so much a draper as a blanket. If you get down on the floor to lay and stretch, you'll have a little, wiggly, brown duvet on ya' in no time.
Gunnr on the other hand is all dog, no drape.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie hasn't draped yet over the shoulders, but she likes to put her head on our laps or sleep with her head draped across one or another body part.


----------

